
Show HN: A simple chess game with multiplayer - einaregilsson
https://cardgames.io/chess/
======
einaregilsson
The single player mode is just for beginners, but I do think we have a pretty
nice multiplayer feature, where you can easily challenge others and start a
new game without creating an account (we don't have accounts).

